# apagado gradual de leds en audioritmico



## sugarray (Mar 28, 2010)

hola foro, he construido esto. 

​
los led encienden con los bajos de mi equipo de sonido, funciona bien, pero me gustaria que los led, en cada bajo, se apagasen gradualmente y no de golpe, para darle un mejor efecto.

ojala me hechen una manita

salu2


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 28, 2010)

Podrias probar poner un condensador en paralelo con los led.


Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2010)

1) Falta una resistencia limitadora de consumo para los LED´s.
2) Falta una resistencia limitadora de corriente de base del transistor.
3) Falta un diodo que no permita descargar el capacitor a través de la línea de audio cuando la tensión de esta es menor a la del capacitor.


----------



## sugarray (Mar 28, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Podrias probar poner un condensador en paralelo con los led.
> 
> 
> Saludos!



lo hice con 3 leds y funciona perfecto el apagado gradual. pero al abarcar los 4 led con el condensador en paralelo se sigue comportando aparentemente como antes, es decir, no da el efecto de apagado gradual.

gracias por tu respuesta, ojala me puedas dar una idea de como solucionarlo. estoy instruyendome en esto de los transistores, soy ingeniero informatico, pero principiante en electronica... has sido mi sueño aprender electronica desde pequeño.

salu2



> 1) Falta una resistencia limitadora de consumo para los LED´s.
> 2) Falta una resistencia limitadora de corriente de base del transistor.
> 3) Falta un diodo que no permita descargar el capacitor a través de la línea de audio cuando la tensión de esta es menor a la del capacitor.



gracias por las obsrvaciones... esta bien basico y elemental mi circuito... creo que podria calcular y cumplir con las dos primeras, pero con el diodo para proteger el canal de audio estoy un poco complicado.. donde y como lo ubico en el circuito?

tengo diodos 1N4148 y 1N4007

gracias a ambos

salu2


----------



## franko1819 (Mar 28, 2010)

¿De cuanto es el condensador?

Me refiero a cuantos Micro Faradios tiene y cuanto voltaje.


Saludos!


----------



## sugarray (Mar 28, 2010)

47uF 16v.. mas pequeño se descarga mas rapido. encontre que este de 47uF cumplia con lo deseado... pero como te decia, al acoplarlo en paralelo a los 4 leds no realiza el efecto. se da solo si lo pongo en paralelo sobre 3 de los leds pero uno queda sin ese efecto de apagado gradual.

por otra parte, he visto muchos circuitos similares en la red y no he visto ninguno con diodos protectores... sera muy peligroso probarlo asi no mas como esta?.. aunque ya lo probe y aparentemente no sucedio nada con el equipo. tal vez el equipo tenga diodos protegiendo retornos de corriente.

emm, si agrego un led mas puedo prescindir de la resistencia? otra cosa, si lo uso para automovil, que es mas recomendable, ubicar los leds en paralelo o en serie?

por ultimo, he leido tambien que a travez de 12 volts pueden prenderse 30 leds o mas en paralelo. eso consumiria mucho amperaje? repercutiria mucho en la bateria del automovil?

salu2


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 28, 2010)

la resistencia limitadora de los led y del transistor va SIEMPRE
el diodo de proteccion de retorno va SIEMPRE...
cuando vas a conectar redes de leds pensalo así:
mientras mas leds por rama (o sea en serie) mas leds se te van a apagar cuando uno de ellos se queme pero a la vez el consumo total del circuito será relativamente bajo...
mientras mas leds en paralelo (o ramas de leds) lo contrario, menos leds apagados ante uno quemado pero con un mayor consumo total de energía... está en vos jugar con esos dos valores


----------



## sugarray (Mar 28, 2010)

gracias pablo! me ha servido de mucho tu respuesta... me podrias indicar como coloco el diodo para evitar el retorno?

bueno, espero me puedan seguir respondiendo las demas dudas que me quedan 

salu2


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 29, 2010)

con gusto.. aquí tenes la imagen de como debería quedar... trata en lo posible de que sea un diodo de germanio...
un detalle: al colocar este diodo vas a necesitar un poquito mas de volumen para lograr el brillo de los leds... si necesitás que el brillo permanezca más tiempo entonces le colocas un capacitor mas grande pero no tanto porque vas a exigir mucho la fuente de audio
saludos


----------



## sugarray (Mar 29, 2010)

gracias pablo por el dibujo!

en fin... el tema es que quiero que la luz no se desvanezca rapidamente al apagarse despues de cada bajo, sino gradualmente... se ve mejor el efecto luminico junto al sonido de graves.

eso lo logre con un capacitor en paralelo pero solo abarcando tres leds. es decir, quedan 3 led como yo quiero que queden, apagandose gradualmente pero uno queda sin ese efecto. y si cubro los cuatro, no se por que, el efecto no se da. 

me explico




help!


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 29, 2010)

*sugarray*: No se que tan gradual querés hacer la luminosidad. Te paso una web, acá explican como hacer un Vúmetro de 13 LED con comparadores:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota16.htm

Y sino tenés un circuito integrado comercial que es el LM3915. En la web anterior justamente dicen que si no se puede conseguir el integrado, puede hacerse el circuito discreto.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMH2HCYh-hU

Saludos!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 29, 2010)

cuando uses 4 leds usa un capacitor de 100 uF
saludos


----------



## sugarray (Mar 29, 2010)

MGustavo dijo:


> *sugarray*: No se que tan gradual querés hacer la luminosidad. Te paso una web, acá explican como hacer un Vúmetro de 13 LED con comparadores:
> 
> http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota16.htm
> 
> ...



es precisamente el proyecto que voy a realizar a continuacion con el lm324 tengo todos los materiales... solo que estaba practicando con algo basico para empezar

gracias gustavo



> cuando uses 4 leds usa un capacitor de 100 uF
> saludos



voy a probar lo que me dices y te cuento

gracias pablo


----------



## Selkir (Abr 2, 2010)

Me he interesado en este proyecto por su simplicidad, pero tengo algunas preguntas al respecto. Lo quiero poner para mi amplificador de bajo eléctrico.

1- ¿El transistor es crítico o puedo poner cualquiera de potencia?
2- ¿El circuito va conectado directamente a la salida de potencia del amplificador (son 30W)?
3- Si deseo poner más leds, ¿hago series de 4 leds y los pongo en paralelo? es decir, 4 leds en serie y en paralelo a estos 4 más en serie y así sucesivamente.
4- ¿Los leds no llevan ninguna resistencia limitadora?

De momento creo que son todas las preguntas que tengo.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

1- cualquier transistor npn de similares características te va a servir
2- no va conectado a la salida del amplificador.. va conectado a una salida de audio de alta impedancia como la de una placa de sonido o de auriculares
3- haces la cantidad de series de 4 leds que quieras (o que aguante el transistor o la fuente) y las conectas en paralelo
4- si bien hay circuitos de leds sin resistencia que andan joya yo soy de los que siempre usa una resistencia limitadora...


----------



## Selkir (Abr 2, 2010)

Gracias pablofunes90 por tu respuesta.
Lo que no tenía muy claro era lo de la conexión, ya que me extrañaba bastante que se conectase a una salida de potencia jeje

Yo también soy partidario de la R limitadora, por si las moscas.

Con respecto al transistor: no se si tendré alguna de similares características, tengo que mirar bien en todas las placas que tengo de donde saco componentes, pero a una mala ¿podría utilizar un 2N3055, que soporta hasta unos 15A?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

si que puedes... si por ahi los leds no prenden no pienses que el 3055 no funciona...  pude darse que su beta (coeficiente de amplificación) no alcanza.. por eso hay que tratar de usar transistores de menor potencia y beta mas elevado en estos casos pero lo que te estoy diciendo es un caso extremo... pruébalo y me cuentas


----------



## Selkir (Abr 2, 2010)

Lo acabo de probar con el 2N3055 y funciona a la perfección.
El dio puse un 1N4007, que es lo único que tenia a mano y el condensador de 100uF en paralelo con los led's no lo he puesto, ya que hay un retardo entre que das la nota y se encienden los led's; tal vez pruebe con algunos valores más pequeños, pero no creo que ponga ninguno.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 2, 2010)

saludos y que sigan los éxitos.
pablo


----------



## Selkir (Abr 8, 2010)

Bueno, como ya dije el circuito funciona perfectamente, ahora solo me queda quitarme la vagancia, mecanizar un poco el ampli y montarlo dentro jeje

Solo tengo una observación al hacerlo con un transistor 2N3055: Solo he podido encender que 20 led's. No se a que se puede deber esto, pero tampoco me causa ningún problema, ya que 20 led's es más que suficiente.

¿Alguien sabe a que se puede deber esto? porque los 20 led's consumen alrededor de unos 100mA


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a que se puede deber esto? porque los 20 led's consumen alrededor de unos 100mA


A menos que le des suficiente corriente a la base, el colector no va a entregar más. Estimo que ahí está tu problema.

Saludos


----------



## maikelm (Sep 30, 2010)

Necesito ese mismo Proyecto, si ya lo han terminado agradeciera que lo compartas.


----------



## sugarray (Oct 1, 2010)

lo arme usando este esquema



pero para que el condensador afectara a los cuatro led tuve que agregar a la serie un diodo 1n4148 o un 1n4001 y el condensador en paralelo como en el esquema y asi solucione el asunto no soy un experto, tal vez halla algo mejor pero asi sali del paso.

luego juega con los valores del condensador yo use uno de 100uF a 12V que te da buena suavidad de apagado y tambien juega con el filtro (1uF) no recuerdo cual dejé pero con 1uF da buen resultado para que encienda solo con los golpes sonoros mas graves.

el circuito quedo justo como yo queria que funcionara. no protegi con diodo el retorno a la linea de audio porque me aumentaba mucho el consumo y la respuesta de las luces era pobre y no use resistencias limitadoras de corriente tampoco porque los led los situe dos en cada paralante con un cable tan largo como el del parlante de mi equipo y esa longitud ya creaba suficiente resistencia
al circuito. la entrada de audio la alimente con una de las dos salidas de audio (L o R) antes del jack para audifonos cuidando de sacar la salida antes de las resistencias que alli habian para poder obtener asi mejor desempeño de las luces.

el pero es que si juegas con el balance las luces se apagan segun balancees el sonido pero eso es lo de menos, si esta centrado el balance no hay ningun problema. me interesaba mas practicar un poco con estos sistemas para despues hacer algo mas macanudo.

si necesitas el impreso lo puedo publicar, pero recomiendo que lo hagas segun tu necesidad de espacio, ya que jugando con la posicion de los componentes obtienes una placa de distinta  morfologia

suerte!!!


----------



## maikelm (Oct 11, 2010)

Gracias amigo voy a meterle mano al proyecto, muchas gracias......


----------



## sugarray (Oct 11, 2010)

cuenta como te va quedando!! lo otro que no mencione es que agregue un switch de tres patas por ahi en el transistor para que en una posicion las luces quedaran encendidas constantemente y en la otra comenzaran a oscilar con el sonido.

salu2


----------



## maikelm (Oct 12, 2010)

Explicame bien como es lo del swich??????



Gracias


----------



## amplificador (Oct 12, 2010)

Yo quiero hacer un sistema de Led que se apaguen al aumentar el nivel de la musica, este hace eso o  que hace?

Saludos


----------



## sugarray (Oct 12, 2010)

amplificador dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer un sistema de Led que se apaguen al aumentar el nivel de la musica, este hace eso o  que hace?
> 
> Saludos



este sistema hace todo lo contrario, enciende leds al aumentar la señal sonora grave.



> Explicame bien como es lo del swich??????



aqui esta como usar el switch para la funcion que yo te explico. 

http://www.danielandrade.net/2005/12/06/howto-blinking-leds/

lo unico que este proyecto que te enlazo no tiene filtros de suavidad de encendido ni filtro de graves, es decir, este esquema enciende las luces a discreción cada vez que la señal se sonido aumenta y nada mas. el encendido de los leds sin filtro de suavidad (ese condensador en paralelo que yo puse a la serie de leds) hace que sea mas molesto a los ojos y es menos pulcro al momento de simular el sonido grave, porque los led encienden de golpe y se apagan tambien de golpe.

salu2


----------

